# Circuito cerrado de television



## Raul Palacios (Ago 17, 2006)

Hola a todos.
Necesito emitir una misma señal a 10 televisores distribuidos en un área considerable dentro de un hospital, como debería conectarlos?
Espero que me puedan ayudar.
Gracias


----------



## roberto moreno (Ago 17, 2006)

Debes primero modular la señal banda base proveniente de tu fuente de A/V, que puede ser un DVD, un decodificador satelital, una VCR, etc, una vez modulado (esto desde luego lo hacer un modulador) debes combinar si es necesario con las señales de antena u otros muladores con un mixer, a la salida de este debes poner un amplificador de distribución o launch amplificadorfier, y despues ir conectando acopladores direccionales para cada televisor, se oye complicado pero no lo es tanto, checa http://www.picomacom.com/macom/home/ donde encontrarás los productos que necesitas y después busca en alguna tienda local donde los puedas conseguir.


----------



## Raul Palacios (Ago 18, 2006)

Que tal Roberto, muchas gracias por la ayuda
Entré a picomacom y me bajé unos diagramas referentes a la conexión de CATV, entiendo lo del amplificador de distribución, pero no entiendo muy bien los acopladores direccionales.
Existe la posibilidad de alambrar directamente a cada televisor a partir del amplificador evitando los acopladores direccionales?
Una pregunta más:
Para que sirven esos acopladores. ¿ Para tener el sistema inhalambrico?


----------



## Antonio García Rodríguez (Sep 29, 2006)

Una cosilla....

La señal que quieres hacer llegar a las televisiones ¿como es?, ¿es çCCIR/PAL?, ¿tienes que llevar audio?, ¿es una señal modulada?.

depende de lo que me contestes a lo mejor puedo ayudarte.

un saludo

Antonio García
Director Técnico CCTV.


----------



## rafodeth (Oct 14, 2006)

yo para estos casos utilizo un video sender solo tienes que consegirlo son comunes y no son caros ademas que te ahorras en cableado porque lo que te hace esto es desde la matriz de video osea vcr, dvd, conectas el video sender  y este transmitira la señal en radio de 10 a 20 metros y solo tienes que sintonisar los tv en canal 12 (la mayoria de los sender que e visto siempre estan configurados para que emitan señales por el chanel 12) espero te sirva bye salu2


----------

